

Antacid Tablet: Expect the expected from Apple - blasdel
http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits/2010/01/antacid-tablet.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
blasdel
Basically, user-visible hardware innovation is not going to be how Apple
intends to avoid the graveyard of failed tablet projects.

Positioning it against the field of the Litl, JooJoo, Chrome OS is perfect --
this is the SafariPad that Apple's been sitting on for years!

